# My first Blog Giveaway!



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

So, I started up a review and giveaway blog a bit ago. My first review was a book I read on my Kindle 2, my second a review on a bike basket for dogs. Now comes the fun part, the author said book has agreed to let me giveaway a signed paperback copy of his book! I am BEYOND excited right now! :faint::faint: Details will be fully available on Wednesday, but you can see my review of the book on my review blog.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Krimsin, I'm not sure how the giveaway works, even though I checked out your blog. I see there will be fuller details on Wed. so I'll look into it then. Book sounds good!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds very cool


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Starting Wednesday:

Leave a message on my review blog about why you should win Uncubicled. Add me @Krimsin and @uncubicled on twitter for one entry each. Tweet about contest once a day for extra entries. Check out the book's webpage. I have a button on my page, link to it and post where you linked it to your own blog 1 entry, and make a quick blog about why you think you should win this book, for a entry. Follow my review blog for 5 extra entries. Winner will also agree when done to leave a review of the book on Amazon.com and under my review (cut and pasted of Amazons review) on my blog. After two weeks I will tally up the entries everyone has and add your name to a hat that many times and have my son pull some lucky reader's name out.

I have read the Kindle edition of this book, it longer then an average e-book. There really wasn't a lull in the action or for that matter, the witty comedy. The paperback book goes for almost 20 dollars on amazon.com.


----------

